# Twist lock plugs



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i dont see a problem as long as that disconnect is inside the fixture


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

papaotis said:


> i dont see a problem as long as that disconnect is inside the fixture


This raises a question, do you have to have the disconnect IN the fixture, if a disconnect exists right outside the fixture?


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> This raises a question, do you have to have the disconnect IN the fixture, if a disconnect exists right outside the fixture?


No you don't need one in the fixture if cord & plug connect, see 410.130(G)(1) exception 3.


----------

